# Check out this PRS Explorer



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

This is crazy. I'd post a photo, but photobucket is messing with me.

Paul Reed Smith Solid Body 1986 Pearl White PRS 85 86 RARE one off
Paul Reed Smith Solid Body 1986 Pearl White PRS 85 86 RARE one off


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That's a pricey one! I wonder who it was built for.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

mrfiftyfour said:


> This is crazy. I'd post a photo, but photobucket is messing with me.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Try this again!

Use Imgur, it’s easy. 
1. Upload photo from your device into Imgur account,
2. Copy link in Imgur (on smartphone, place finger on screen when picture is showing and leave it until options appear)
3. Paste link into appropriate location in your GC thread
4. Post thread/comment


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that it was for Billy Gibbons.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, I believe it for Billy Gibbons too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

$175,000.00 but he's willing to take offers.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, I thought of Gibbons as well.
The guy has a warehouse full of guitars, why wouldn't he just keep it?
I would love to get the backstory on this guitar.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

For those on a budget, Epiphone offers this alternative:


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sulphur said:


> I think that it was for Billy Gibbons.


I find that unlikely. When has BG ever played a guitar with scalloped frets, and no tone knob?


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I find that unlikely. When has BG ever played a guitar with scalloped frets, and no tone knob?


He’s been known to run lots of guitars with just a bridge pickup and a volume pot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just right click the image on Reverb and select "copy image" then paste it here.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I find that unlikely. When has BG ever played a guitar with scalloped frets, and no tone knob?


And I don’t think the fretboard is scalloped....if you look real close,it looks like the paint on the fretboard runs right up onto the frets,with just the playing surface cleaned of paint.
Gibbons also had a couple white custom explorers in the 80’s...One with a single humbucker and white painted fretboard,and the other was the one covered in white fake fur....remember that one from the video where he spins it around on the strap pin that’s cantered in the back of the guitar?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mrfiftyfour said:


> For those on a budget, Epiphone offers this alternative:


Looks better than the PRS.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> I find that unlikely. When has BG ever played a guitar with scalloped frets, and no tone knob?


I'm not sure about those scalloped frets, or even if they're on that guitar, but the dude has a warehouse full of guitars.
Are you so sure about what he has and hasn't played?


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

powrshftr said:


>


Excellent detective work!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2018)

powrshftr said:


>


Need to use a gif for these. lol.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> I find that unlikely. When has BG ever played a guitar with scalloped frets, and no tone knob?


Before assuming things you should check the facts first. I have seen that guitar several times and being a bit of a PRS fan boy I can tell you that was indeed a one of a kind made for Billy Gibbons. Billy has had thousands of guitars over the years and a lot of them one of a kind custom builds. He's got worse GAS than any of use, rumor has it Mr. Gibbons may even have an original Gibson Moderne in his collection, but that's a whole other can of worms! 

LMGTFY


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

All BG guitars.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> All BG guitars.


don't forget the Teles he had with the single pickup/knob setup


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> don't forget the Teles he had with the single pickup/knob setup


Most of those Esquires are Gibson scale too! 

I wonder if that knob is a volume or tone control. He uses the tone rolled way back sound a lot with ZZ Top.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2018)

He has weird, but cool stuff in his corral.










I really like the BGSG


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

All of Billy's tour guitars are custom made or at least modified by Bolan. Bodies and necks hollowed out. His Teles are Gibson scale.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mrfiftyfour said:


> This is crazy. I'd post a photo, but photobucket is messing with me.


no, it's not messing with you. the demise of photobucket happened so long ago, it's old, old news. 80% of the internet has already left to host their pics somewhere else long ago.



mrfiftyfour said:


> For those on a budget, Epiphone offers this alternative:


good thing they put such an ugly pickguard on it. god only knows how many they might have sold if the pickguard and plastics matched the body color.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> no, it's not messing with you. the demise of photobucket happened so long ago, it's old, old news. 80% of the internet has already left to host their pics somewhere else long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> good thing they put such an ugly pickguard on it. god only knows how many they might have sold if the pickguard and plastics matched the body color.


Did “they”want to do it, or did they just do whatever Tommy Thayer wanted? Wasn’t there a thread bashing Gibson because Mastodon accused gibby for not being true to endorsed artists creative input?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Who in their right mind is gonna pay that kind of $$ for that? I don't care how unique and rare of a PRS it is.

I've played/restrung/set up a 1976 PRS that Paul made (supposedly the 4th one he ever made). It's a heavy guitar. But no way it would it sell for the $$ that the guy who owns the Explorer is asking.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Did “they”want to do it, or did they just do whatever Tommy Thayer wanted? Wasn’t there a thread bashing Gibson because Mastodon accused gibby for not being true to endorsed artists creative input?


sooner or later, these manufacturers will figure out it's ME they need to be listening to, and not these flaky musicians, or the accountants, or marketing people. just me. my opinion is the only right one. making gibson great again would be a snap for me. i could do it on the weekends in my spare time. i've seen TONS of youtube videos.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Thayer has a LP and a V as well, with the same appointments.
I tried the explorer at my local L&M. I might be putting a guitar on Craigslist this weekend to come up with the cash to take it home.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I would take the Epiphone too.


----------

